# Merry Christmas



## Sootie (Dec 4, 2004)

Okay guys or girls 
please refer to my original as this is not restoring my faith in people 
christmas to me is a time of sharing and caring for one another whether you are religus or not forgiving one another for past hurts and looking forward to the future Love and piece and all that stuff now kiss and make up


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Dec 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas :D


----------



## thepredictor (Dec 8, 2004)

i love christmas it's cool you get presents but we must remember it's really all about baby jesus


----------



## WillR (Dec 9, 2004)

it's about eating & drinking alot


----------



## Mr.Access (Dec 9, 2004)

Thus begins the end of Lounge v2.
Merry Christmas, nonetheless!

May blessings visit all of you whether you believe in them or not!


----------



## RichardS (Dec 9, 2004)

A happy holiday season to all, no matter your faith, or not, as the case may be, and a peaceful 2005.

Hope this doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Dec 15, 2004)

=DATE(2004,12,25)-TODAY()

says its 11 days till Christmas!!! I can't wait!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Dec 17, 2004)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.

=IF('At My Party'!A1="You Insist On Putting On Christmas Music","Bah Humbug","Have A Great Christmas!")  

 :wink:


----------



## Felix Atagong (Dec 17, 2004)

thepredictor said:
			
		

> i love christmas it's cool you get presents but we must remember it's really all about baby jesus


My wife bought me STAR TREK TOS season one, two and three, so she won't see a lot of me during the Xmas season.
Hmmm, perhaps that's what she intended as well!   
Anyway, 
72
65
80
80
89
67
72
82
73
83
84
77
65
83
to all of you!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 17, 2004)

Happy Christmas to you as well Felix!

Keep well everyone.  Drive safe.  Be happy.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, it's Christmas here NOW 1:16 am

Merry Christmas EVERY ONE


----------



## just_jon (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Ivan. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!

And a special one it is, as it's 14 degrees and lotsa snow on the ground in Fort Worth, Texas.  Campbell's first XMAS will be a white one!   

Take care y'all!

Smitty


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 24, 2004)

To all those celebrating Christmas right now: Get off the pc  and *enjoy your Christmas!!!* 

To all those about to celebrate Christmas:  Stay off the pc and *enjoy your Christmas!!!* 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!*


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Dec 24, 2004)

firefytr said:
			
		

> To all those celebrating Christmas right now: Get off the pc  and *enjoy your Christmas!!!*
> 
> To all those about to celebrate Christmas:  Stay off the pc and *enjoy your Christmas!!!*
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!*


----------



## Smitty (Dec 24, 2004)

> Stay off the pc and enjoy your Christmas!!!


And to those of you 1,400 miles from work in a Starbucks for Internet access, because the boss needs your weekly reports, finish quick and get home!  :wink: 

See ya Zack!

Smitty


----------



## NateO (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy Holidays Everyone!   

Is that your house Ivan?


----------



## Norie (Dec 24, 2004)

Nollaig Shona


----------



## DRJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------

